# Formatting



## pops6927 (Apr 7, 2012)

Been having a problem with the full screen editor in that you 'enhance' some of your post, such as adding bold text, changing a font size, changing color, etc., your cursor wants to jump back while you're typing and mess up your text, or, in this case, it caused a end stop and went to the next line (after doing the above also):

2 seconds ago








Pops6927 
OTBS, SMF Premier Member, Resident Meathead, Trusted Authority






 
*online*

3,162 Posts. Joined 7/2008
Location: Fort Worth, Tx.

I agree with Martin, the joints gather blood and you "pop" the thigh bone from the pelvic socket on the interior of the thigh, and then dissect the thigh half-way through from the leg on the interior also so the joints have been separated, but not cut all the way through.  This speeds cooking and releases bloody joint fluid.  With my wife, if there is even a wisp of blood in the joints, I get *"IT'S NOT DONE!!" *and it goes back in until the joints are clear.  The chicken can be leather, but if there's blood...*"IT'S NOT DONE!!"  lol.   *I've had to do that for years!  Even on a bag of cheap

leg quarters, always pop the hip socket and the knee socket!
 


stovebolt said:


> DiggingDogFarm said:
> 
> 
> > In my experience spatchcocking can about halve the time required if the bird is in good contact with a grate.
> ...







DiggingDogFarm said:


> In my experience spatchcocking can about halve the time required if the bird is in good contact with a grate.
> I discretely expose the joints to ensure she/he cooks evenly.
> 
> ~Martin


----------



## pops6927 (Apr 7, 2012)

Well, you can see it truncated the 'copy' also a/c ads on the side., I'll try it again:

2 seconds ago








Pops6927 
OTBS, SMF Premier Member, Resident Meathead, Trusted Authority





 
*online*

3,162 Posts. Joined 7/2008
Location: Fort Worth, Tx.

I agree with Martin, the joints gather blood and you "pop" the thigh bone from the pelvic socket on the interior of the thigh, and then dissect the thigh half-way through from the leg on the interior also so the joints have been separated, but not cut all the way through.  This speeds cooking and releases bloody joint fluid.  With my wife, if there is even a wisp of blood in the joints, I get *"IT'S NOT DONE!!" *and it goes back in until the joints are clear.  The chicken can be leather, but if there's blood...*"IT'S NOT DONE!!"  lol.   *I've had to do that for years!  Even on a bag of cheap

leg quarters, always pop the hip socket and the knee socket!
 


stovebolt said:


> DiggingDogFarm said:
> 
> 
> > In my experience spatchcocking can about halve the time required if the bird is in good contact with a grate.
> ...







DiggingDogFarm said:


> In my experience spatchcocking can about halve the time required if the bird is in good contact with a grate.
> I discretely expose the joints to ensure she/he cooks evenly.
> 
> ~Martin


----------

